# Frage: Texte in Pfade konvertieren für Druckerei



## cantafunk (15. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich sitze gerade an einem Flyer. Ich möchte diesen bei einer Onlinedruckerei drucken lassen.
Dort heißt es:"Bei den Vektorgrafikformaten darauf achten,
dass Texte in Pfade/Kurven umgewandelt sind!"

Ich realisiere meinen Flyer in Photoshop. Muss ich meine Texte nun auch in Pfade konvertieren oder kann ich diese einfach so lassen, den ganzen flyer als jpg speichern und denen zukommen lassen?

Der Flyer ist für eine eigene Party, also der Flyer muss nicht den allerhöchsten Ansprüchen entsprechen.

Gruss
canta


----------



## Martys (15. November 2004)

cantafunk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dort heißt es:"Bei den Vektorgrafikformaten darauf achten,
> dass Texte in Pfade/Kurven umgewandelt sind!"



Dies sollte Deine Frage doch beantworten, oder?


----------



## cantafunk (15. November 2004)

ist denn die schrift die ich in ps anlege nicht automatisch eine vektorschrift?


----------



## Terrabug (15. November 2004)

Nö ,aber jpeg ist kein Verktorformat, sondern ein Pixelformat


----------



## uwevo (16. November 2004)

cantafunk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich sitze gerade an einem Flyer. Ich möchte diesen bei einer Onlinedruckerei drucken lassen.
> Dort heißt es:"Bei den Vektorgrafikformaten darauf achten,
> dass Texte in Pfade/Kurven umgewandelt sind!"
> ...



Deine Druckerei hat ja Recht, bei einer Vektorgrafik mit Text ist es schon sinnvoll, den Text in Pfade umzuwandeln, oder du gibts deine verwendete Schrift an die Druckerei weiter. (Vermutlich wird sie nicht Deinen Schrifttyp haben).Dies ist aber nicht korrekt. Wenn Du allerdings Deinen Flyer im Photoshop erstellst kannst Du den Text, bzw. die Schrift ja in Deine Bilder integrieren. Das bedeutet, dass sie dann Bestandteil der Bilder ist und die Druckerei keine Probleme damit hat. Sehr wichtig ist natürlich, dass Du Deine Dateien im , von der Druckerei gewünschten, Format ablieferst. Aber dies teilen sie Dir ja mit was sie haben wollen.


----------



## REalSeramis (16. November 2004)

ich denke mal der befehl lautet im kontextmenü
des textes: *textfeld rastern*. somit wird es ein pixelformat
und du kannst auch jeden filter etc anwenden...


----------



## gelo (4. Januar 2005)

Ruf doch direkt bei der Onlinedruckerei nach, wie das gemeint seinsoll! Es muss doch eine Servicetelefonnummer geben. Das ist doch der unkomplizierteste Weg, ehe du lange herumschnitzt und es dann doch nicht so wird, wie es sein soll.
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches technisches Verständnisproblem, was ich ganz einfach mit der Telefonhotline klären konnte. Das war bei der Internetdruckerei http://www.flyer24.de


----------



## Consti (4. Januar 2005)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist doch alles klar:

Falls der Kunde ein Bild gedruckt haben möchte, dass (nur) aus Vektoren besteht, an der Endung .ai (Illustrator) oder  (Für das Macromeida Pendent fehlt mir wie immer der Name und dementsprechend auch die Endung) zu erkenne, dann MUSS der Text in Vektoren umgewandelt werden.

Falls du denen das Bild aber als jpg, bmp, gif, png, oder sonst was schickst, dann issts denen wurscht ob die Schrift jetzt aus Vektoren besteht oder nicht, denn das jpg-Format KANN keine Vektoren enthalten. Es zeigt alles SO an, wie du es bei dir zuhause erstellt hast - und da dir die Schrifart zur Verfügung steht, ist sie in der Grafik genauso!

Hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte.

Achja, da du ja in PS arbeitest, und es somit unwahrscheinlich (sogar unmöglich? ?) ist, dass du das Bild als Vektordatei speicherst, brauchst du dich darum nicht zu kümmern - wichtig, ist nur dass du denen das nicht als PSD schickst, da die PSD auch immer die Schrifart braucht - also speichers als JPG (oder was die Jungs sonst haben wollen und alles ist in Butter)


----------



## megabit (4. Januar 2005)

Ich würde aber kein jpg zu einer Druckerei schicken, weil es dann ja komprimierte Daten sind und ein Druck wird immer besser wenn die zu druckende Vorlage besser ist.

cmyk, 300dpi und als TIFF oder EPS.


----------



## jensen (4. Januar 2005)

megabit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde aber kein jpg zu einer Druckerei schicken, weil es dann ja komprimierte Daten sind und ein Druck wird immer besser wenn die zu druckende Vorlage besser ist.
> 
> cmyk, 300dpi und als TIFF oder EPS.



Hallo,

das hört man immer wieder. Mittlerweile kann man denke ich durchaus mit der jpg-Qualität arbeiten und auch drucken lassen, wenn man es nur mit genügend hoher Qualität abspeichert und die Vorlage ansich schon eine annehmbare Qualität hat.

Ich sehe es selbst, wenn ich meine Prints zeige, und dann sage daß ich mit einer jpg-Datei gearbeitet habe, dann ist immer großes Staunen angesagt. Warum? Weil jpg immer noch mit miserabler Qualität assoziiert wird, das ist aber ganz und gar nicht so. Noch schlimmer ist die "jpg-Legende", welche einen zunehmenden Qualitätsverlust durch Speichern vorwirft.

Außerdem spricht der Zeitvorteil durch die enormen Dateigrößenunterschiede für sich. Wenn ich das Bild in meiner letzten Arbeit in A3-Größe in anderem Format gespeichert hätte, dann hätte sich die Dateigröße verzehnfacht.

Zu der Vektorsache: in PS rasterst du dann die Schrift, in FH oder AI würde man sie in Pfade konvertieren.


mfg!
jens


----------



## Consti (4. Januar 2005)

Du brauchst nich einmal die Schrift rastern - wenn du sie direkt als jpg speicherst, dann wird sie von PS autom. gerastert - du brauchst selber nichts machen...


----------



## thoerelly (30. März 2005)

ich finde das auch etwas verwirrend mit den Vektoren und Kurven. Es ist doch auch nicht notwendig gleich ein Vollprofi zu sein. Bei http://www.flyer24.de (Onlinedruckerei) kannst du auch eine TIFF abliefern, also ein unkomprimiertes Format.


----------



## Carlos G (28. Juli 2005)

Bei http://www.extraflyer.de oder so würde das natürlich auch gehen um nicht immer nur einen anbieter zu nennen


----------

